# What do your pets look like?



## Lisa4Catholics

This is my mother chihuahua minnie.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Mine look like dogs.

Funny thing is, I bought goldfish originally.


----------



## uscitizen




----------



## Lisa4Catholics

Minnie's daughter Lucy


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

Raphael my parrot......


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

uscitizen said:


>


Not those kind of pets........


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

RadiomanATL said:


> Mine look like dogs.
> 
> Funny thing is, I bought goldfish originally.


I am sure you are being sarcastic, but do you have a pet photo( preferably of a non-human type)......


----------



## uscitizen

Lisa4Catholics said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not those kind of pets........
Click to expand...


but she is housebroken and had her shots.


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

Meep my morning dove when he was a baby.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Lisa4Catholics said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine look like dogs.
> 
> Funny thing is, I bought goldfish originally.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you are being sarcastic, but do you have a pet photo( preferably of a non-human type)......
Click to expand...


----------



## uscitizen

Hey a catfish!


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

RadiomanATL said:


> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine look like dogs.
> 
> Funny thing is, I bought goldfish originally.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you are being sarcastic, but do you have a pet photo( preferably of a non-human type)......
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

LOL!!! I take it you do not have any pets or one that was created by a lab test gone wrong.


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

uscitizen said:


> Hey a catfish!


Those look like chihuahua feet to me.




Minnie tried to be a lady bug once....


----------



## RadiomanATL

Lisa4Catholics said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you are being sarcastic, but do you have a pet photo( preferably of a non-human type)......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!!! I take it you do not have any pets or one that was created by a lab test gone wrong.
Click to expand...


I'm the lab test gone wrong.

My dogs are normal.


----------



## The Infidel

OK... I'll play:

Sissy:










Max:











Kii Kii the Kat:

sticking her tounge out at me (typical) 










She loves my truck


----------



## The Infidel

uscitizen said:


> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not those kind of pets........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but she is housebroken and had her shots.
Click to expand...


Not those kind of shots 

You dirty old man


----------



## uscitizen




----------



## The Infidel

A b*ealge*


----------



## uscitizen

A golden beagle.


----------



## Lisa4Catholics




----------



## Lisa4Catholics




----------



## Mr Natural

Buddy the Wonder Dog


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

Mr Clean said:


> Buddy the Wonder Dog
> 
> View attachment 12796


Aww he is adorable.


----------



## Mr Natural

Lisa4Catholics said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy the Wonder Dog
> 
> View attachment 12796
> 
> 
> 
> Aww he is adorable.
Click to expand...



He ate an entire box of biscottis yesterday so he's not as adorable as he looks.


----------



## Grace

Love the pet pics!


----------



## Trajan

vicky...


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## The Infidel

Lisa4Catholics said:


>






Holy crap!!!! Thats funnay!!!!


----------



## The Infidel

Lisa4Catholics said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy the Wonder Dog
> 
> View attachment 12796
> 
> 
> 
> Aww he is adorable.
Click to expand...


X2... he looks guilty


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

The Infidel said:


> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap!!!! Thats funnay!!!!
Click to expand...

With all the photoshop and dancing wompers in here it had to be done.


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

Trajan said:


> vicky...


She is adorable is she a terrier?


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

Lisa4Catholics said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> vicky...
> 
> 
> 
> She is adorable is she a terrier?
Click to expand...




IMEURU said:


> Love the pet pics!


Thanks.


----------



## PixieStix

2 of My "sweet" kitties


----------



## waltky

`possum looks like...

... well...

... a `possum.


----------



## The Infidel

PixieStix said:


> 2 of My "sweet" kitties



I cant rep ya... too much in 24 hrs -- grrrrr ---

Those guys are adorable!


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

PixieStix said:


> 2 of My "sweet" kitties


AWWW they are precious.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Infidel, your pets are sooooooo cutsie!! OMG..  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Lisa4Catholics said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 of My "sweet" kitties
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW they are precious.
Click to expand...




Lisa, so are your fur babies.. Too cute for words. I am a HUGE animal lover as in like God gave me such a heart for animals that I make PETA look tame.   Well, not the extreme part but you know what I mean.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

RadiomanATL said:


> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine look like dogs.
> 
> Funny thing is, I bought goldfish originally.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you are being sarcastic, but do you have a pet photo( preferably of a non-human type)......
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Hahahaha!!  LMAO~


----------



## Douger

Lisa4Catholics said:


> Raphael my parrot......


Vosmarie or Grand ?


----------



## Annie

My girl:







She does not listen to one command. She is very expensive to care for. She only eats special food prescribed by vet. We love her! Luckily she's officially my son's dog, so he pays for her.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

This is my Moses.. I call him Nosey Mosey because he's in to everything. He's my kitty-dog who loves to go bye-bye.. He sleeps under the covers with me and follows me everywhere. He's my son~


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Annie said:


> My girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She does not listen to one command. She is very expensive to care for. She only eats special food prescribed by vet. We love her! Luckily she's officially my son's dog, so he pays for her.




Awwww, I love dachsunds! My family had a dachshund named BooBoo who lived to be 15. I cried so much when she passed away but she's in rainbow heaven now. God bless your little doggie.


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

Douger said:


> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raphael my parrot......
> 
> 
> 
> Vosmarie or Grand ?
Click to expand...

Grand....he is almost 2 and can talk a little.


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This is my Moses.. I call him Nosey Mosey because he's in to everything. He's my kitty-dog who loves to go bye-bye.. He sleeps under the covers with me and follows me everywhere. He's my son~


I had a cat named witty growing up that looked just like yours...beatiful.


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

Annie said:


> My girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She does not listen to one command. She is very expensive to care for. She only eats special food prescribed by vet. We love her! Luckily she's officially my son's dog, so he pays for her.


Precious


----------



## Annie

Lisa4Catholics said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She does not listen to one command. She is very expensive to care for. She only eats special food prescribed by vet. We love her! Luckily she's officially my son's dog, so he pays for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Precious
Click to expand...


Thanks Lisa! Truth is the son, youngest of 3, emailed me just before Thanksgiving 2 years ago, his last year in college. Poor baby dachshund, was going to be killed at shelter. We HAD to save her. "No!" said I. No dogs, I couldn't afford. He said, "I'll pay, I've been working. I just can't keep her at apt., too many animals already." He roomed with a zoology major who had 2 dogs, 2 cats, and a bunch of reptiles and fish.

So, he brought her home for the holiday and she's now with him in his apartment. Yes, he did send money for her keep while in college, which he also paid for by himself. In the two years she was here, somehow I fell in love with the weiner dog! LOL!


----------



## Trajan

Lisa4Catholics said:


> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> vicky...
> 
> 
> 
> She is adorable is she a terrier?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yup, rat terrier.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

Annie said:


> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She does not listen to one command. She is very expensive to care for. She only eats special food prescribed by vet. We love her! Luckily she's officially my son's dog, so he pays for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Precious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Lisa! Truth is the son, youngest of 3, emailed me just before Thanksgiving 2 years ago, his last year in college. Poor baby dachshund, was going to be killed at shelter. We HAD to save her. "No!" said I. No dogs, I couldn't afford. He said, "I'll pay, I've been working. I just can't keep her at apt., too many animals already." He roomed with a zoology major who had 2 dogs, 2 cats, and a bunch of reptiles and fish.
> 
> So, he brought her home for the holiday and she's now with him in his apartment. Yes, he did send money for her keep while in college, which he also paid for by himself. In the two years she was here, somehow I fell in love with the weiner dog! LOL!
Click to expand...

That is a wonderful story. Now you need to get your own fur baby. I know you miss her.


----------



## Grace

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This is my Moses.. I call him Nosey Mosey because he's in to everything. He's my kitty-dog who loves to go bye-bye.. He sleeps under the covers with me and follows me everywhere. He's my son~



That's exactly how I feel about my furKIDS. Lots of people dont understand that. And when a disaster strikes, so many won't allow folks to bring their "pets". Sorry, but these are not pets. They are my children. Period.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Lisa4Catholics said:


> This is my mother chihuahua minnie.



They look a lot like thier mother.

They don't come when I call, unless I have treats.
Thier crap is everywhere.
The eat and eat and eat.

And I swear to gawd the next one that rolls it's eyes at me is getting put down.


----------



## Annie

Lisa4Catholics said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Precious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lisa! Truth is the son, youngest of 3, emailed me just before Thanksgiving 2 years ago, his last year in college. Poor baby dachshund, was going to be killed at shelter. We HAD to save her. "No!" said I. No dogs, I couldn't afford. He said, "I'll pay, I've been working. I just can't keep her at apt., too many animals already." He roomed with a zoology major who had 2 dogs, 2 cats, and a bunch of reptiles and fish.
> 
> So, he brought her home for the holiday and she's now with him in his apartment. Yes, he did send money for her keep while in college, which he also paid for by himself. In the two years she was here, somehow I fell in love with the weiner dog! LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a wonderful story. Now you need to get your own fur baby. I know you miss her.
Click to expand...


I do miss her! However, I babysit with regularity for parties and such. She comes to visit at least every other week.   I can't afford a pet right now, besides she does tend to mark her territory, which reminds me of why I originally said no.


----------



## Annie

Lisa4Catholics said:


> This is my mother chihuahua minnie.



Santadog Claus!


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

Two Thumbs said:


> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my mother chihuahua minnie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look a lot like thier mother.
> 
> They don't come when I call, unless I have treats.
> Thier crap is everywhere.
> The eat and eat and eat.
> 
> And I swear to gawd the next one that rolls it's eyes at me is getting put down.
Click to expand...

LOL!!! Mine are good about going out to do their business, right now we have snow and we have to put them out to do it, and of course they try to give a guilt trip, pout, act like you have beaten them etc. but like any child they get over it. These dogs think they are great Danes, minnie is recovering from a pit bull attack( she started it) they can not be trusted around other dogs.


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

Lisa4Catholics said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my mother chihuahua minnie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look a lot like thier mother.
> 
> They don't come when I call, unless I have treats.
> Thier crap is everywhere.
> The eat and eat and eat.
> 
> And I swear to gawd the next one that rolls it's eyes at me is getting put down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!!! Mine are good about going out to do their business, right now we have snow and we have to put them out to do it, and of course they try to give a guilt trip, pout, act like you have beaten them etc. but like any child they get over it. These dogs think they are great Danes, minnie is recovering from a pit bull attack( she started it) they can not be trusted around other dogs.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lisa4Catholics




----------



## Lisa4Catholics




----------



## Lisa4Catholics

Annie said:


> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my mother chihuahua minnie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santadog Claus!
Click to expand...

I got her that dress to keep her from scratching at her staples.


----------



## Annie

Lisa4Catholics said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my mother chihuahua minnie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look a lot like thier mother.
> 
> They don't come when I call, unless I have treats.
> Thier crap is everywhere.
> The eat and eat and eat.
> 
> And I swear to gawd the next one that rolls it's eyes at me is getting put down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!!! Mine are good about going out to do their business, right now we have snow and we have to put them out to do it, and of course they try to give a guilt trip, pout, act like you have beaten them etc. but like any child they get over it. These dogs think they are great Danes, minnie is recovering from a pit bull attack( she started it) they can not be trusted around other dogs.
Click to expand...


Not our Julia! It's too much snow, now too cold. She abhors papers, preferring carpeting, the newer the better. She's followed around with Resolve can.


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

Annie said:


> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look a lot like thier mother.
> 
> They don't come when I call, unless I have treats.
> Thier crap is everywhere.
> The eat and eat and eat.
> 
> And I swear to gawd the next one that rolls it's eyes at me is getting put down.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! Mine are good about going out to do their business, right now we have snow and we have to put them out to do it, and of course they try to give a guilt trip, pout, act like you have beaten them etc. but like any child they get over it. These dogs think they are great Danes, minnie is recovering from a pit bull attack( she started it) they can not be trusted around other dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not our Julia! It's too much snow, now too cold. She abhors papers, preferring carpeting, the newer the better. She's followed around with Resolve can.
Click to expand...

LOL!!!!


----------



## Annie

Lisa4Catholics said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! Mine are good about going out to do their business, right now we have snow and we have to put them out to do it, and of course they try to give a guilt trip, pout, act like you have beaten them etc. but like any child they get over it. These dogs think they are great Danes, minnie is recovering from a pit bull attack( she started it) they can not be trusted around other dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not our Julia! It's too much snow, now too cold. She abhors papers, preferring carpeting, the newer the better. She's followed around with Resolve can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!!!!
Click to expand...


You laugh! This 10 lb dog, owns us! It's like, "All your time, belongs to me!"


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

Annie said:


> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not our Julia! It's too much snow, now too cold. She abhors papers, preferring carpeting, the newer the better. She's followed around with Resolve can.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You laugh! This 10 lb dog, owns us! It's like, "All your time, belongs to me!"
Click to expand...

That is what they do.


----------



## Annie

Lisa4Catholics said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You laugh! This 10 lb dog, owns us! It's like, "All your time, belongs to me!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what they do.
Click to expand...


Indeed. My son is going to this gathering this year, they have a theme song :


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

Annie said:


> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You laugh! This 10 lb dog, owns us! It's like, "All your time, belongs to me!"
> 
> 
> 
> That is what they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. My son is going to this gathering this year, they have a theme song :
Click to expand...

LOL!!!They are so cute.


----------



## Annie

Lisa4Catholics said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. My son is going to this gathering this year, they have a theme song :
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!!!They are so cute.
Click to expand...


LOL! Hundreds, thousands of dogs that listen to no one! Yet their owners out of necessity to keep this dogs alive, buy jackets, sweaters, booties so they may live. LOL!


----------



## Big Black Dog

I have two Beagles and a Chihuahua.  One of the beagles looks just like Joan Rivers, one of the beagles looks like Sally Fields and the Chihuahua looks like Robert DeNero.


----------



## Annie

Big Black Dog said:


> I have two Beagles and a Chihuahua.  One of the beagles looks just like Joan Rivers, one of the beagles looks like Sally Fields and the Chihuahua looks like Robert DeNero.



I like the dog. I love the dog. The dog is not a person. My SIL carries more pic of her 3, three chihuahuas than she does of her grandson. Sorry, something wrong with that. 

Dogs are wonderful, never should take abuse. Secondary however to humans, regardless of human age.


----------



## Mr. H.

small brown dog:







google kitty:






kitty trying to get bird:


----------



## Trajan

Lisa4Catholics said:


> This is my mother chihuahua minnie.



our dog hates coats etc....my daughter insisted on buying her one for Christmas......heres a shot of her in it...shes stood there like a petrified tree for 5 minutes then we took it off.....


----------



## Truthmatters

Imagine my avatar at 85 lbs


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

Trajan said:


> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my mother chihuahua minnie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our dog hates coats etc....my daughter insisted on buying her one for Christmas......heres a shot of her in it...shes stood there like a petrified tree for 5 minutes then we took it off.....
Click to expand...

You will notice that minnie looks like someone took her bone, the clothes just chap their hides don't they.


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

Truthmatters said:


> Imagine my avatar at 85 lbs


Beautiful.


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

Mr. H. said:


> small brown dog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> google kitty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitty trying to get bird:


I think all of them are awesome, I would keep an eye on the kitty around the bird though.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Shadow, 13 years.  SPCA adoption.  He loves me and won't leave me alone.  Ever.  He thinks I'm his personal barcalounger.  







Penny, 7 years.  Also an SPCA adoption.

Why yes, yes she is the cutest damn thing you've ever seen!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

IMEURU said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Moses.. I call him Nosey Mosey because he's in to everything. He's my kitty-dog who loves to go bye-bye.. He sleeps under the covers with me and follows me everywhere. He's my son~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how I feel about my furKIDS. Lots of people dont understand that. And when a disaster strikes, so many won't allow folks to bring their "pets". Sorry, but these are not pets. They are my children. Period.
Click to expand...




I feel you totally, Imeuru. I live on the beach on the East Coast in NC so we have a large number of hurricane threats and landfalling hurricanes. I don't leave unless I go to a hotel that allows my kitty. I won't leave him. Would people leave their children in a house about to be struck by a natural disaster while they evacuated?? I think not. It's the same with the vet.. It irritates me that some people will let an animal die or suffer instread of taking them to see a doctor but if it were their human child, they wouldn't give it a second thought. WHY??? Drives me insane.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Zoom-boing said:


> Shadow, 13 years.  SPCA adoption.  He loves me and won't leave me alone.  Ever.  He thinks I'm his personal barcalounger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny, 7 years.  Also an SPCA adoption.
> 
> Why yes, yes she is the cutest damn thing you've ever seen!



You have beautiful babies and God bless you for adopting them. My kitty is also a rescue kitty.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Lisa4Catholics said:


> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my mother chihuahua minnie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God she's ok. Wow, that's some bite too. You must have been horrified Lisa. You and hubby look like wonderful parents to all of your furbabies.  *hug
Click to expand...


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa4Catholics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my mother chihuahua minnie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God she's ok. Wow, that's some bite too. You must have been horrified Lisa. You and hubby look like wonderful parents to all of your furbabies.  *hug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was there was 4 inches of exposed flesh, her skin was hanging off I thought I was going to faint.
Click to expand...


----------



## peach174

Me and Gracie
She was  5 months old here and weighed around 87 pounds.
She wasn't completely trained yet and she wanted to go get the cow that she saw. I'm holding her back.or trying to.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

peach174 said:


> Me and Gracie
> She was  5 months old here and weighed around 87 pounds.
> She wasn't completely trained yet and she wanted to go get the cow that she saw. I'm holding her back.or trying to.
> 
> View attachment 12815





Shes beautiful.. is that a brindle Great Dane? Great Dane's are the sweetest doggies~


----------



## peach174

LadyGunSlinger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Gracie
> She was  5 months old here and weighed around 87 pounds.
> She wasn't completely trained yet and she wanted to go get the cow that she saw. I'm holding her back.or trying to.
> 
> View attachment 12815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes beautiful.. is that a brindle Great Dane? Great Dane's are the sweetest doggies~
Click to expand...


She is brindle and she is a Mastiff half and half. Mom was English Mastiff and papa was Bull Mastiff both registered with papers. So she is a mutt.
Most everyone that are Friends of mine say that's not a dog it's pony or it's a horse!


----------



## peach174

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow, 13 years.  SPCA adoption.  He loves me and won't leave me alone.  Ever.  He thinks I'm his personal barcalounger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny, 7 years.  Also an SPCA adoption.
> 
> Why yes, yes she is the cutest damn thing you've ever seen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have beautiful babies and God bless you for adopting them. My kitty is also a rescue kitty.
Click to expand...



Your black cat looks like a black one that I had her name was Minx.


----------



## KevinWillie

I think Pets are the most affectionate creature in the world.


----------

